# Ροζικλαίρ



## drsiebenmal (Jun 17, 2009)

Οι τακτικοί (και οι σπανιότεροι) επισκέπτες του φόρουμ γνωρίζουν ότι πολύ συχνά αναπτύσσονται μέσα σε ένα νήμα δύο και περισσότερες παράλληλες συζητήσεις. Εδώ θα βρείτε συγκεντρωμένες μια σειρά από αναρτήσεις, που ξεκίνησαν από κάτι σαν καμίνι όπου ο Ντίσνεϊ (ναι, ο Γουόλτ) τσιτσίριζε τους συνεργάτες του και έφτασαν (με 1-2 ενδιαφέροντα λογικά άλματα) στο Ροζικλαίρ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 17, 2009)

Υπάρχει ονομασία για τις καμπίνες όπου καπνίζουν ψάρια, πέστροφες π.χ.;


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Υπάρχει ονομασία για τις καμπίνες όπου καπνίζουν ψάρια, πέστροφες π.χ.;


Η καμπίνα του Ροζικλέρ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 17, 2009)

nickel said:


> Η καμπίνα του Ροζικλέρ.



:) :) :) :) :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 18, 2009)

nickel said:


> Η καμπίνα του Ροζικλέρ.





drsiebenmal said:


> :) :) :) :) :)


Κρύβετε λόγια εσείς οι δύο, γιατί αν αρχίσουν τα αστεία με το Ροζικλέρ, προδίδουμε την ηλικία μας, και οι νεότεροι θα πούνε, "Huh?" -- με το ανάλογο ύφος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 18, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Κρύβετε λόγια εσείς οι δύο, γιατί αν αρχίσουν τα αστεία με το Ροζικλέρ, προδίδουμε την ηλικία μας, και οι νεότεροι θα πούνε, "Huh?" -- με το ανάλογο ύφος.



Μα νόμιζα ότι όλοι έχουν καταλάβει πια ότι μικρός έπαιζα κρυφτό με τον Γκαίτε...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 18, 2009)

nickel said:


> Η καμπίνα του Ροζικλέρ.


http://kozani.net/articles.php?p_id=324


----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2009)

*Να επισημάνω ότι γραφόταν τότε Ροζικλαίρ και προφερόταν Ροζικλέρ (οξύτονο).*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 18, 2009)

+1 για το Ροζικλ*αί*ρ (έτσι έχω ακούσει ότι έλεγαν έγραφαν αυτό το σινεμά κάποιοι πολύ μεγαλύτεροι από εμένα) :)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 10, 2009)

Zazula said:


> http://kozani.net/articles.php?p_id=324


 


nickel said:


> *Να επισημάνω ότι γραφόταν τότε Ροζικλαίρ και προφερόταν Ροζικλέρ (οξύτονο).*


 


drsiebenmal said:


> +1 για το Ροζικλ*αί*ρ (έτσι έχω ακούσει ότι έλεγαν έγραφαν αυτό το σινεμά κάποιοι πολύ μεγαλύτεροι από εμένα) :)


Ακόμη δεν έχετε μάθει ότι δεν πρέπει να με κοντράρετε;   
Ορίστε άλλο ένα ντοκουμέντο, ηχητικό αυτήν τη φορά, και μάλιστα από τους πλέον ειδικούς:




Αμφότερες οι εκφορές εν χρήσει, λοιπόν. :)


----------



## nickel (Dec 17, 2009)

Εδώ ο Λυμπερόπουλος, που είναι, ας πούμε, της δικής μου εποχής και οπωσδήποτε αρμοδιότερος να μιλήσει από τον νεαρό κύριο του βιντεακιού, δίνει *Ροζικλαίρ*. Με τόνο στη λήγουσα.

Αυτό δεν αποκλείει άλλοι να τόνιζαν στην προπαραλήγουσα. Ας βγούμε στους δρόμους να ρωτήσουμε πόσοι λένε «λούναπαρκ» και πόσοι «λουναπάρκ». Όταν ο κινηματογράφος «κυκλοφορούσε» με κεφαλαία, οι παρατονισμοί είναι αναπόφευκτοι. Πριν από λίγο καιρό έλεγα για το μαιευτήριο ΕΛΕΥΘΩ που ήταν στην Ασκληπιού. Και παρατόνιζα σε *Ελεύθω γιατί έτσι μου είχε κολλήσει στα μικράτα μου που περνούσα αποκεί μπροστά. Μα δεν πρέπει να είναι «Ελευθώ»; με ρώτησε η παρέα μου. Και με καθυστέρηση πολλών δεκαετιών διόρθωσα τον τονισμό της θεάς.

Πάντως, θα θεωρούσα ιερόσυλο σε μια ιστορία του ελληνικού σινεμά οτιδήποτε διαφορετικό από *Ροζικλαίρ*.

Από καλύτερες μέρες του κινηματογράφου (1955):








Άλλες αξιόπιστες πηγές:
Νίκος Δήμου
Νίκος Νικολαΐδης
Δημήτρης Δανίκας
Κοσμάς Πολίτης


----------



## Elsa (Dec 17, 2009)

Και _Ροζικλέρι_ στο τραγούδι "_



_" 

(στο 2:38)
...και μου παν πως την είδανε να βγαίνει χέρι-χέρι
μαζί με τον Χαράλαμπο από το Ροζικλέρι...


----------



## Zazula (Dec 18, 2009)

Είναι σωστή η παρατήρηση ότι το όνομα του ΡΟΖΙΚΛΑΙΡ εμφανιζόταν παντού με κεφαλαία, οπότε ο καθένας ακολουθούσε τη σχολή ή τη σύμβαση που τον βόλευε. Πολλές οι γαλλικές λέξεις σε /er/ (πρβλ _αντικαίρ_), λογικό είναι για πολύ κόσμο να είχε νόημα η οξύτονη εκφορά. Υποθέτω ωστόσο (διορθώστε με οι γερμανομαθείς, αν κάνω λάθος), ότι η γερμανική σχολή εκφοράς δεν θα οδηγούσε στο οξύτονο _Ροζικλαίρ_ αλλά μάλλον στο προπαροξύτονο _Ρόζικλαιρ_ —και η ονομασία, όπως άλλωστε κι ολόκληρος ο κινηματογράφος— ήταν δημιούργημα Γερμανού: http://www.cinefilip.gr/gr_xroniko_001.htm. (Παρεμπ, άλλη μια χρήσιμη σελίδα: http://cinemahellas.blogspot.com/2008_04_01_archive.html.) Μιλάμε για πολλά χρόνια από το 1913 και δώθε, παίδες, οπότε πρέπει να εμφανιστεί κάνας Σαραντάκος να μας πει και πώς γραφόταν στις δεκαετίες τού 1910 και του 1920, για να μην μείνουμε μόνο στη δεκαετία τού 1960.

@Έλσα: Το ξέρω το τραγούδι, κι είχα κάνει και σχετικό σχόλιο για την ιστορία τού κινηματογράφου στο συγκεκριμένο μάλιστα γιουτιουμπάκι, το οποίο (ενν. σχόλιο) για κάποιον αδιευκρίνιστο λόγο δεν ανέβηκε ποτέ, οπότε κι εγώ τα παράτησα. Αξίζει όμως να σημειωθεί ότι και η συλλαβή ΡΟ και η συλλαβή ΚΛΑΙ(Ρ) είναι σε θέση (σε αντιδιαστολή προς την άρση) στο μέτρο τού συγκεκριμένου άσματος, οπότε και οι δυο τους είναι τονισμένες — απλώς το Ι που προσθέτει στο τέλος ο Περπινιάδης για να του βγει το μέτρο καθιστά τον πρώτο τόνο προπροπαροξύτονο, οπότε δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να δηλωθεί λόγω τρισυλλαβίας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 18, 2009)

Zazula said:


> ...και η ονομασία, όπως άλλωστε κι ολόκληρος ο κινηματογράφος— ήταν δημιούργημα Γερμανού: http://www.cinefilip.gr/gr_xroniko_001.htm.



Όπως λέει και το παραπάνω ιστοπόνημα όπου μας παραπέμπεις Ζαζ, ο Γερμανός το βάφτισε από τις δύο κόρες του, Ρόζα (Ρόζι) και Κλαίρη (Κλερ), άρα Rosi+Claire, άρα «Ρόζι+Κλερ» (πάντα δύο λέξεις στα γερμανικά, άρα και δύο τόνοι) και μετά, όπως επίσης λες :), όταν ενώθηκε σε μια λέξη, προφανώς κράτησε τον δεύτερο τόνο, που έμοιαζε και με τα γαλλικά σε -αίρ...


----------



## daeman (Oct 13, 2013)

...
Για το _Ροζικλαίρ _και το _Νέο Ροζικλαίρ _(1916-1968), αφιερωμένες δέκα σελίδες και (803-813).


----------

